

Investigating error rates in spreadsheets (podcast) - joosters
http://podcast.ft.com/p/2859

======
lspollack
Hi there. I'm the reporter in this podcast (proof
[https://twitter.com/LSPollack/status/623548765497098240](https://twitter.com/LSPollack/status/623548765497098240))
and I wrote the related article too. Even if this only ever gets two upvotes,
I'm flattered it was shared!

Anyhow, if anyone has questions about the research on spreadsheet errors or
the European Spreadsheet Risks Interest Group conference, I'd be happy to try
to answer them. I did way more research around this than made it into the
column or podcast... always the way...

------
joosters
Related article at
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/0fdc6e62-2f23-11e5-91ac-a5e17d9b4c...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/0fdc6e62-2f23-11e5-91ac-a5e17d9b4cff.html)
(probably need a free FT account to view, or search for it via google)

